# My new black diamond



## Chewy (Aug 24, 2004)

I recieved my new 5" bdp about 3 weeks ago, a long journey for him but arrieved in good condition. I have my water testing great for him, bacteria was added to help cycle. The problem is that he does move around but when all the lights are off, I mean all lights. When they are on, he is at the bottom in one spot and does not move. He does eat, feeders and freeze dried krill. But shouldn't he be a little more active? Not much going on except late night and nothing in the day. Any suggestions?


----------



## chromeflames (Jun 17, 2004)

mine doesnt swim around much either, dont worry, but when I throw in a live perch he eats that mofo faster than I can look in the tank eye level









he does try to attack my 10" black rhom through the tank divider though


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Some fish just take longer to adjust to their new environment. If your water is fine and it's eating, then I don't think you have a problem besides having a shy fish.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

hes gotta get used to his tank


----------



## Chewy (Aug 24, 2004)

Thanks for the replies!

My mind is at ease!

I will get some pics up soon! (not like I will have any trouble keeping him still)


----------



## FootClanSkates (Apr 25, 2004)

add some extra decor that he can't fully hide behind. I use sticks of driftwood that stick straight up for shy Ps.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Maybe dim your lights in the tank.


----------



## DirtyJersey (Apr 28, 2004)

traumatic said:


> Maybe dim your lights in the tank.


 mine didnt start to come out from behind the drift wood till i dimmed the lights


----------

